# LOGI-/ Low Carb-Ernährung



## greenhorn-biker (30. März 2012)

Habt ihr Erfahrungen mit der Form dieser Ernährung? Ich schreibe speziell Ernährung, weil ich es nicht als Diät machen möchte sondern als Ernährungumstellung und deshalb auch nur als "kohlenhydratarme" Ernährung und nicht als kompletter Verzicht!! 

Habe mich lange gegen diese Ernährung geweigert, weil ich Kohlenhydrate vor allem in Form von Brot und Reis liiieebe  Leider tut sich nix mehr beim Gewicht die kilos bleiben drauf und setzen sich fest  Habe bisher schon 8kg (über ein gutes Jahr verteilt) abgenommen mit viel sport, weniger Essen und so gut wie kompletter Verzicht auf Süßigkeiten. Ansonsten hab ich versucht mich gesund zu ernähren mit viel Geflügelfleisch, nicht zu fettig, viel Obst und Gemüse und vor allem Vollkornprodukte 

Mittlerweile haben mir viele Freunde und auch Trainer zu dieser Ernährung geraten, weil man nicht nur Gewicht verliert sondern sich auch besser fühlen soll 
Meine größten Ängste sind dass ich nicht satt werden könnte und Heißhungerattacken bekomme und anfange essen zu "suchen" 

Würde gerne eure Meinungen und Erfahrungen dazu wissen und mich auch über eine gute Buchempfehlung freuen 

Grüße vom greenhorn


----------



## Chrige (30. März 2012)

Hallo greenhorn,

Erfahrung habe ich direkt nicht. Ich habe aber Lebensmittelwissenschaften studiert mit Vertiefung auf Humanernährung und verstehe somit ein bisschen etwas von Ernährung .
Prinzipiell gilt die Regel: Energieaufnahme (in Form von Lebensmitteln) - Energieverbrauch = Gewichtszu- oder Abnahme.

Neben Fett wird auch sehr viel Energie durch Kohlenhydrate aufgenommen. Ich kenne nun deine Ernährungsgewohnheiten nicht und kann somit nicht beurteilen, ob du die Kohlenhydrate noch reduzieren könntest. Einen gewissen Anteil bräuchtest du.
Was du sonst schreibst, tönt vernünftig. Ich denke, deine Ernährung ist ziemlich ausgewogen, so wie ich das beurteilen kann .
8kg Gewichtsverlust in einem Jahr ist ziemlich vernünftig. Viele, die schneller abnehmen, können das Gewicht dann nicht dauerhaft halten. Falls ich mich nicht täusche, hast du auch im letzten Jahr mit vermehrtem Sport begonnen (korrigier mich, wenn ich falsch liege). Dann kann es natürlich auch sein, dass du Muskeln aufgebaut hast, die auch einiges wiegen. Wie sieht es dann mit der Figur aus? Hat sich die verändert? Das sagt sehr oft mehr aus, als das reine Gewicht (wenn Sport getrieben wird).
Bei mir hat das "Kalorienzählen" geholfen. Ich habe eine zeitlang alles, was ich gegessen habe, in einem Programm im Internet eingegeben, das direkt berechnet hat, wieviele Kalorien ich zu mir genommen hatte und wieviel ich noch essen durfte, um meinen Umsatz zu erreichen. Bei mir half dies (allerdings auch nicht schneller als 1kg pro Monat). Das Weight watchers Programm läuft nach dem selben Ansatz.

Kurz zusammengefasst: Ich selber habe die kohlenhydratarme Ernährung noch nie ausprobiert und kann mir auch nicht erklären, was dabei besonders gut sein soll. Aber ich lasse mich gerne von anderen überzeugen.
Falls du noch mehr Fragen hast, kannst du mir auch gerne eine PN schreiben und ich schaue mal, ob ich sie beantworten kann.

Gruss,
Chrige (die zwar einiges über Ernährung weiss, leider aber nicht alles richtig anwendet)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chayenne06 (30. März 2012)

Hallo Greenhorn 
Habe auch davon gehört. Und eine weitläufige bekannte macht das auch nach Logi und die hat wirklich super abgenommen. 

Ich mache selbst ja seit Anfang Februar abends keine kh mehr, und bin mittlerweile zufrieden damit. Man sieht schon ein bisschen was, und es dauert einfach! Dadurch dass ich ja noch keine Küche habe, kann ich nur auch noch nichts danach kochen. Ist deswegen abends nicht so einfach! Da bleibt nur Salat (mit Käse) momentan. In den letzten beiden Wochen hab ich allerdings auch abends wieder mal brot gegessen. Ich hoffe es wirkt sich nicht arg aus. 
Möchte es auf jeden fall so weiter machen! Esse morgens im Kiga auch Brot und brezen und alles mögliche. Auch was süßes (zwar nicht täglich,aber wenn am Vormittag) lehne ich nicht ab. Für Zuhause Kauf ich mir aber nix süsses mehr!! 
Ich liebe auch brot, deswegen würde mir es sehr schwer fallen darauf vollkommen zu verzichten. 
Und das möchte ich nicht! Wie du sagst, ernährung umstellen, aber keine Diät! 
Und natürlich Sport machen-das ist das wichtige!! Ich Wiege mich deswegen auch nicht, merke es ja an den Klamotten.


----------



## chayenne06 (30. März 2012)

Ach ja: gibt gute Bücher,weiß jetzt nicht wie der Typ heißt, Aber unter Logi findest du die dann!


----------



## greenhorn-biker (30. März 2012)

Chrige schrieb:


> Hallo greenhorn,
> 
> Erfahrung habe ich direkt nicht. Ich habe aber Lebensmittelwissenschaften studiert mit Vertiefung auf Humanernährung und verstehe somit ein bisschen etwas von Ernährung .
> Prinzipiell gilt die Regel: Energieaufnahme (in Form von Lebensmitteln) - Energieverbrauch = Gewichtszu- oder Abnahme.
> ...


Hallo Chrige,
danke für den Zuspruch  Ja habe auf Grund des WP versucht regelmäßig sport zu machen und vor allem abwechselungsreich  Allerdings werd ich das Gefühl nicht los, dass mein Training nicht wirklich effektiv ist  Komme mir nicht arg viel fitter vor, allerdings ist das Körpergefühl "schlanker" geworden, auch wenn es vor dem Spiegel nicht so ist  Was wohl an dem Muskelaufbau liegen wird, weil ich mein Eigengewicht nun besser "tragen" kann. 
Aber es deprimiert mich noch sehr wenn ich in den Spiegel schau, weil es einfach nicht zu meinem gefühl passt  Drum habe ich auch mit einem Kurs angefangen (aerobic,kräftigungs-/balanceübungen) um mal ordentlich unter fachkundiger anleitung zu trainieren, vor allem kräftigungsübungen  Macht mittlerweile auch Spaß, sehr abwechselungsreich mit Theraband, kleinen Bällen, aerobic und bauch-beine-po-einheiten!

Zurück zur Ernährung....hauptproblem ist dass ich süchtig nach Schokolade bin  Ich hasse diese Ratschläge von wegen dann "ess doch nur ein Stück am Tag" Sag das mal zu einem Raucher oder Alkoholiker!! Mir fällt es leichter ganz zu verzichten, zwar schwer die erste woche aber dann gehts  Problem an der sache ist, sobald ich nur wieder ein stück esse ist die sucht wieder da  Und gerade wenn die motivation am ende ist, weil man nichts abnimmt trotz schokoladenverzicht ist die versuchung mehr als groß zum Süßkram zu greifen  Aber das würde ich in den Griff kriegen wenn das wirklich klappt mit dem abnehmen 

Werd jetzt aber die nächsten Tage mich mal regenerieren, kann sein dass mein Körper vllt auch überlastet ist   Hab es über den WP mit der regeneration nicht wirklich ernst genommen


----------



## Silvermoon (30. März 2012)

hÃ¤tte da nen Buchtipp fÃ¼r dich:

"Das Anti-Jojo-Prinzip" von Prof.Dr. Ingo FrobÃ¶se  

Behandelt werden hier inhaltlich der Stoffwechsel, ErnÃ¤hrung, Muskelaufbau etc. 
SchÃ¶n und verstÃ¤ndlich geschrieben, mit vielen ErnÃ¤hrungstipps und Rezepten, MuskelÃ¼bungen, Ausdauerprogrammen usw.
Ist ein tolles Buch, kostet 19,99â¬ und ist im GU-Verlag erschienen


----------



## BineMX (30. März 2012)

Also erstmal ist sicher nicht jede Art Ernährung für jeden geeignet, ich bin schon der Meinung daß es unterschiedliche Futterverwerter gibt...zumindest in unserem Haushalt 
Jeder muß für sich den Weg finden, mit dem er a) leben kann
b) nicht daß Gefühl hat auf alles zu verzichten und c) im Optimalfall abnimmt, bzw. nicht zunimmt...
so *klug*******rmodus* aus... 

Ich beschäftige mich ja auch schon seit Jahren mit Ernährung, Kohlenhydraten, Eiweiss und der ganzen Gaudi. Geht leider soweit daß ich manchmal ehrlicherweise zugeben muß daß ich eine gewisse Eßstörung eniwickle. Denke einfach ständig drüber nach, um dann doch ab und an wieder einen Schlechtelaunefuttertag zu haben.  Aber dann bin ich wieder in der Spur 

Hab mit dem Prinzip abends keine Kohlenhyrate auch schon gut abgenommen in Verbindung mit Radln (damals begonnen ins Büro zu radln) Mittlerweile ist es aber auch bei mir so, daß radln allein nichts mehr hilft 
Seit 4 Wochen ca. ernähre ich mich größtenteils nach Logi/LowCarb. Zumindest unter der Woche, am WE war es in Italien jetzt irgendwie schlecht  Plane aber es durchgängiger zu machen.
Die Angst vor Heißhungerattacken kann ich dir nehmen!!! Die kommen definitiv von Kohlenhydraten! Wenn ich morgends nur Eier Frühstücke bin ich satt bis Mittag und die im Büro rumliegende Schoki kann mir echt gar nix. Es ist kaum zu glauben und mich wundert das selbst immer. Aber wehe wenn ich Abends dann doch ausgehungert heimkomme und mein nur ein bisserl KH zu naschen.. ratzfatz geht der Heißhunger D-Zug wieder ab.
Gewogen hab ich mich seitdem nicht, da ich ja auch fleißig am Kraftraining bin und Muskelmasse zulege. Aber optisch ist etwas zu sehen, bzw. weniger zu sehen . Wobei bei mir das echt langsam geht, mehr wie 2kg sind das noch nicht seit Jahresanfang (geschätzt anhand Referenzhose *grins*). Aber das ist schon OK so.
Und hungern mußt du auch defintiv nicht  du mußt nur gucken daß du ausreichend Eiweiß zu dir nimmst, und da kann man sich ganz schön täuschen. Auf 120g Eiweiß zu kommen ohne dabei zuviel KH (bei mir Apfel+Erdbeer) zu haben ist gar nicht so leicht.  Mir hilft dabei das Ernährungstagebuch von FDDB im Internet. Und das man sich besser dabei fühlt, kann ich nur bestätigen. Ich bin ja leider auch mit Reizdarm geplagt, da hab ich im "Eiweißmodus" null Probleme mehr. Und nach dem Essen die "Fackiseuche" gibts auch nicht mehr.
Wenn ich es jetzt noch schaffe das mein innerer Schweinehund auch checkt daß es "uns" ohne KH besser geht, dann wär das Super 

Bücher hab ich die von Nicolai Worm, sehr interessant ist vor allem "Mehr vom Sport"
wir können uns gerne per PM austauschen, Essensvorschläge etc.

Eigentlich wollte ich mich dieses WE wiegen.... 78kg wäre Ziel für diesen Monat...mit knapp 82 bin ich ins neue Jahr gestartet. Aber hab grad für meinen freund zum Geburtstag Tiramisu gemacht  da werd ich die Waage wohl etwas zurückstellen. 

So, sorry für den Roman  liebe Grüße und nicht verzagen


----------



## Chrige (30. März 2012)

Tönt spannend. Ich bin auch der Meinung, dass jeder seinen eigenen Weg finden muss. Dies ist aber für einige schwierig, da so viel in den Medien geschrieben wird (teilweise absoluter Quatsch) und viele verlernt haben, auf ihren Körper zu hören. Ich merke, dass ich hauptsächlich das Naschen zwischendurch abstellen muss und mehr Wasser/Tee trinken muss. Teilweise verwechsle ich immernoch Hunger mit Durst. Nach einem Glas Wasser ist auch der Hunger weg. Und auch bei mir müssen die Kohlenhydrate noch runter. Mein Ziel wäre es in den nächsten drei Monaten drei Kilo abzunehmen. Nicht aus ästhetischen Gründen. Aber drei Kilo weniger während dem Gigathlon über die Berge zu schleppen wäre nicht schlecht.
Somit gibt es ab sofort keine Süsswaren mehr zuhause und im Büro. Leider komme ich nicht ganz drum herum, da ich in der Produktentwicklung von Süsswaren arbeite . Aber wenn ich nur dies probiere, was ich muss, dann geht das.
Ich habe mir auch angewöhnt, einen "Sündentag" pro Woche zu gönnen. Das heisst, dass ich Anfangs Woche schon festlege, an welchem Tag ich nach Lust und Laune esse. Meistens ist das ein Tag, an dem ich zu einem Apéro oder Nachtessen eingeladen bin. Das macht es für mich einfacher, an den anderen Tagen zu verzichten. Aber das muss jeder für sich selber wissen.
Wünsche euch auf jeden Fall viel Glück beim Abnehmen.


----------



## BineMX (30. März 2012)

@Chrige: ja so einen "Sündentag" finde ich auch gut. In Bodybuilderkreisen ist das wohl auch üblich. Und selbst Stallone (ja ich geb´s zu ich steh auf Sly ) schreibt das in seinem Buch. 1 1/2 Tage am Wochenende meist.
Uih, Respekt  dann viel Glück und Erfolg!!
Mir gehts auch mit darum, nicht soviel den Berg hochzuschleppen. 75kg wär schon ein Traum und deutlich leichter  hochzuwuchten als 80kg.
Äußerlich werd ich mich eh nie in eine Bohnenstange verwandeln 

Wünschen auch allen viel Erfolg und Geduld und Ausdauer und die Gelassenheit auch mal Hungerattacken und Fehlschläge wegzustecken!!


----------



## suro (30. März 2012)

Das mit den KH abends weg lassen habe ich schon ausprobiert und das funktioniert sogar sehr gut. 
Gerade heute hatte ich ein KH-armes Koernerbrot, lt. Verkaeuferin. Mein Mann hat gestern KH-Heisshunger da drauf bekommen und meinte, da waere nichts drin an KH. Prima. Bei Schoki nehme ich die Hochprozentige....schmeckt mir halt, andere ist mir eh zu suess. 
Wer nicht nur Salat und Kaese essen will, kann auch nen lecker Steak mit Grillgemuese essen. Es gibt viele Moeglichkeiten!


----------



## Honigblume (31. März 2012)

Habe es mal ausprobiert abends keine KH zu mir zu nehmen, eben Salat/ Gemüse mit Fisch oder Fleisch (denn nur von Salat oder Gemüse werde ich leider nicht satt selbst wenn es eine riesen Portion ist), für mich persönlich war es nichts, denn ich habe damit nicht abgenommen.
Womit ich wunderbar abgenommen habe und auch das Gewicht gehalten habe ist WeightWatchers nach dem alten Prinzip, also FlexPoints. Ich war nicht angemeldet und war entsprechend bei keinen Treffen, habe mir nur den Einkaufsführer angeschafft mich im Netz eingelesen und nach ein paar holperigen Tagen (auf der Suche nach den 0 Punkten Snacks) hat es wunderbar funktioniert. Wobei ich die Kirche auch im Dorf gelassen habe, sprich das große Eis nach einer langen Tour habe ich nicht mitberechnet, das ganze soll schließlich auch Spaß machen.
Da ich furchtbar gern esse und einen mordsmäßigen Appetit habe war es für mich meine "Diät", denn das meiste Obst und Gemüse hat 0 Punkte und kann beliebig verzeht werden  
Ich würde gern noch 5-6 kg abnehmen, aber mir fehlt leider im Moment die Disziplin dazu, schade eigentlich, wer einen Tip hat wie man sich diszipliniert verhält, immer her damit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lahmschnecke (1. April 2012)

Ich habe vor zwei Jahren 2 Wochen lang ganz auf KH verzichtet (South Beach - Diät, gleiches Prinzip hat metabolic balance), um den Stoffwechsel umzustellen. Innerhalb von 10 Tagen waren gute 3 Kilo runter, aber ich hab mich Sch... gefühlt. Ausdauersport ging nur sehr gemäßigt. Nach zwei Wochen habe ich wieder angefangen, morgens Kohlys zu essen, hab geschaut dass ich "gute" Kohlys zu mir nehme (Vollkorn, Kartoffeln statt Nudeln etc) und habe sie abends nach Möglichkeit ganz weg gelassen. Das erste Glas Wein nach 3 Wochen hat mich aus den Latschen gekippt, aber die Geschmacksnerven waren ähnlich wie nach dem Fasten wieder super gut sensibilisiert! Ich habe mich dann auch schnell wieder gut gefühlt, hatte weniger Migräne und fühlte mich einfach wohl. Abends die Kohlys weggelassen, ein Glas Wein max., insgesamt auf die Ernährung geachtet aber ohne zu hungern. Das ging gut ein Jahr lang gut, dann haben sich die alten Gewohnheiten wieder eingeschlichen; abends Nudeln, Schoki und auch häufiger Alkohol. 
Derzeit gehts mir wie Honigblume, die Disziplin fehlt. ich krieg die Kurve nicht, obwohl ich weiß das es (abends) ohne Kohlys funktioniert und dem Körper gut tut. Aber so ein bayerisches isotonisches Sportgetränk nach einer Tour (Weizenbier) ist einfach lecker! 
Ich esse abends dann meist ein gutes Stück Fleisch auch als sattwerd-Komponente, Pilze mit Ziegefrischkäse gefüllt dazu und nen bunten Salat. Anschließens statt Schoki Käse, Parmesan oder Pecorino oder guten Bergkäse. 
Aber wie gesagt: Die Disziplin...


----------



## maxtom73 (1. April 2012)

Bin zwar kein mädel, denke aber das Problem ist nicht geschlechtsspezifisch.

Ich kann die Ernährungsweise nach dr. Ullrich strunz sehr empfehlen. 
Seit ich und meine Frau damit begonnen haben nehme ich kontinuierlich ab. Zu zweit ist natürlich immer einfacher.

Man sollte sich die beiden Bücher kaufen , einmal das,das die Ernährung erklärt, und dann gibt's noch ein Kochbuch für die Umsetzung. 
Gibt's bei Amazon. Heißt zwar "die neue Diät " ist aber eine Ernährungsumstellung auf kohlehydrat arme Ernährung.

Ich bin echt begeistert. 

Momentan verliere ich auf die Art ca. 1kg die Woche kontinuierlich seit mittlerweile 9 Wochen.

Und einmal die Woche einfach zum Italiener, Mexikaner oder Griechen ist da auch ohne Probleme drin.

Denke schon, das das für dich was wäre.

Gruß und viel Erfolg .


----------



## Schnitte (2. April 2012)

Guten Morgen,

ich habe vor gut einem Monat meine Ernährung komplett umgestellt. Vor der Umstellung gab es ständig Cornflakes, Müsli, Pommes, Schoki, Energydrinks etc.
prinzipiell hatte ich nie ein Problem mit meiner Figur, aber mein Fettanteil im Körper war im Verhältnis zu meinem Sportaufwand zu hoch. Deswegen die Umstellung und es funktioniert super.

Morgens: Magerquark, Haferflocken, 1/2 Banane, ein wenig Ananas in den Quark und eine Kiwi
Mittag: Kohlenhydrate (z.B.: Vollkornnudeln mit Pesto, Reis mit Erbsen, etc.)
Abends (spätestens 18 Uhr): Salat mit Öl, Gemüsepfanne, Steak, Obstsalat, o.ä.
sollte ich Abends von einer harten Rennradtour zurück kommen, dann darf ich dazu noch 1-2 Scheiben Knäckebrot mit Käse essen...aber eben nur wenn Abends die Tour ordentlich hart war =)

ansonsten 5-6 h Pause zwischen den Mahlzeiten, Mittags esse ich als Nachtisch ein Stück Schoki und Sonntags mache ich auch einen "alles ist möglich Tag"
ich kann es nur empfehlen  und seit her schlafe ich wieder wesentlich besser


----------



## Chrige (2. April 2012)

Übrigens, das aktuelle "Geo kompakt" ist dem Thema Gesunde Ernährung gewidmet. Zuhinterst sind etliche Diäten beschrieben mit Vor- und Nachteilen. Ich habe mich gestern das zu Gemüte geführt. Schlussendlich läuft jede Diät/Ernährungsumstellung auf das gleiche raus (weniger Kalorien). Dies nur als Tipp, falls es jemanden interessiert (hat auch viele andere interessante Berichte drin).


----------



## santo77 (2. April 2012)

ich habe mich einige zeit low-carb ernährt und man verliert auch wirklich die kilos, aber es ist nicht für jedermann(frau) geeignet. ich bekam unterzucker mit einigen heftigen nebenerscheinungen ohne zu wissen, das ich unterzuckert bin. 
jetzt ernähre ich mich bewußt mit kh und am abend nur proteine. zum abnehmen einen reinen protein shake mit 0% kh. Ach ja, ich bin ein mann, aber das tut ja bei dem thema nichts zur sache.


----------



## fissenid (2. April 2012)

HallO!

darf ich als Mann hier auch schreiben??? 

Also LOGI habe ich auch umgesetzt. Es wirkt wirklich gut und man hat trotzdem Energie zum Sport!
Mein Problem war bzw ist immer, das ich Mittags meist nur Brot esse (auf der Arbeit) und dann abends nicht viel kochen mag.
Oft ist es so, das ich nach der Arbeit meine Sporteinheit einlege (Studio oderBike) und dann gegen 19-20 Uhr nicht mehr essen bzw. kochen will!

Wie löst ihr das denn????

Morgens ess ich Müsli, mittags dann 2-3 Brote und abends oft nur Käse, Hüttenkäse und sowas!!!

Tips erwünscht!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnitte (2. April 2012)

@fissenid

was verstehst du unter kochen?
wenn es dich nicht stört zu schnippeln kann ich Obstsalat mit Naturyoghurt (ungesüßt) empfehlen, Magerquark ist auch toll
dazu wäre auch Salat mit Käse und Ei sehr gut

Mittags würde ich empfehlen, dass du dir vielleicht auch mal was anderes als Brot zu Gemüte führst  eventuell mal Abends Nudeln oder Reis und Erbsen vorkochen (naja Kochen kann man das nicht nennen )


----------



## chayenne06 (4. April 2012)

also ich hatte über jahre hinweg immer wieder so ne art "bodybuilding" diät gemacht. da war generell die menge des essens reduziert, und alles war sehr eingeschränkt. und hauptaugenmerk lag natürlich an der zufuhr von eiweiß. da muss ich dann echt sagen, dass das eben wirklich eine diät ist- und keine ernährungsumstellung! selbst wenn ich das so weiter gemacht hätte, und mir einen tag (z.b.sonntag) einen ESS tag eingelegt hätte, wäre das irgendwann nicht mehr gut gegangen. die längste zeit hab ich das von mitte januar bis ende juli durchgezogen! resultate (gepaart mit viel fitness/bodybuilding training) waren super! aber unmöglich für mich das so zu halten. ich bin nun auch mal keine fleisch esserin!! da ist es mir dann noch schwerer gefallen. denn jeden mittag/abend sich von fleisch/fisch zu ernähren, einfach unmöglich für mich... zudem ich gewissen fisch wie lachs, thunfisch nicht mag. und fleisch war ja auch nur rind oder pute/hähnchen erlaubt (wobei ich das eh bevorzuge)- nur halt ohne saucen oder salz! salz war da generell tabu. ich bin zwar auch keiner der viel salz benutzt, aber ein bißchen schon... seit der zeit kann ich auch keine eiweiß shakes mehr sehen!  
also am besten ist wirklich, langsam aber sicher die ernährung umzustellen. und das am besten so wie es für einen selbst am besten ist!
was ich noch einwerfen wollte ist, falls das mit kh-arm bzw.logi nichts für dich ist, liebe greenhorn, dann kannst dir auch mal deinen stoffwechsel untersuchen lassen. kostet um die 29 euro, und du weißt dann welche dinge deinen stoffwechsel in schwung bringen, und welche du eher nicht essen solltest! 
das ist auch das was ich mich noch testen lassen möchte!


----------



## scylla (4. April 2012)

chayenne06 schrieb:


> salz war da generell tabu.



ich schnall's einfach nicht!
salzarme ernährung hört man ja immer wieder und leider auch als "fitness" oder sonstwas diät gelabelt. aber gerade beim sport verliert man doch so viel salze, die man sich hinterher auch wieder zuführen sollte! nicht umsonst habe ich nach einer langen biketour appetit auf salz-knabberkram und bier  
was soll es denn bringen das salz wegzulassen, wenn man nebenher noch sport treibt? das kann doch höchstens bei diversen erkrankungen (bluthochdruck) oder für model-hunger-diäten (möglichst alles im körper abbauen, auch wassereinlagerungen ) sinnvoll sein!

ich glaub, der hauptzweck der ganzen radikalen diäten, sei es nun komplett kohlenhydratlos oder salzarm etc... ist einfach nur, dass es so sch*** schmeckt, dass man freiwillig nichts mehr isst, und sich nebenbei noch so schlapp fühlt, dass man durch den muskelabbau innerhalb von wahnsinniger zeit ganz viel abnimmt 

PS: in dem beitrag könnten ironie und hyperbeln versteckt sein


----------



## murmel04 (4. April 2012)

so nun gebe ich auch mal meine erst kürzlich gemachte erfahrung zum besten.

in meinem fitnessstudio kann man einen kurs zur ernährungsumstellung/abnehmkurs belegen. kurz gesagt man hat über 8 wochen wöchentlich ein treffen da bekommt man immer tolle sachen erzählt, die den meisten bis dahin unbekannt waren.

das konzept ist auf min. 2x training im studio pro woche angelegt. 

dazu keine kh am abend und KEIN SALZ!!!  in dem ordner den man bekommt steht alles nochmal, auch rezepte usw. na ja, also mich haben die 130 die ich gezahlt habe geärgert

wie gesagt man hat mir nichts erzählt was ich nicht schon wusste, und die angaben in dem odner, die rezepte, wer kann schon mit ca. 15 rezepten sein zukünftiges leben bestreiten, also für mich war das keine ernährungsumstellung sondern eine diät, wie man sie zu zig in irgendwelchen heftchen findet

also ohne kh und salz, kann ich mir echt nicht vorstellen auf dauer


----------



## polo (4. April 2012)

scylla schrieb:


> ich glaub, der hauptzweck der ganzen radikalen diäten, sei es nun komplett kohlenhydratlos oder salzarm etc... ist einfach nur, dass es so sch*** schmeckt, dass man freiwillig nichts mehr isst, und sich nebenbei noch so schlapp fühlt, dass man durch den muskelabbau innerhalb von wahnsinniger zeit ganz viel abnimmt


nee, der hauptzweck ist, daß andere mit der weit verbreiteten naivität und disziplinlosigkeit geld verdienen.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (4. April 2012)

Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, ist die Erklärung mit dem Salz folgende:
Salz bindet Wasser im Körper, das der Körper aber gerade für die Temparaturregelung zum Schwitzen braucht. Also im Prinzip verhindert man mit salziger Nahrung die optimale Temperaturregelung.
Erklärt wurde das anhand eines Beispiels von einem Marathonlauf im Death Valley von Dr. Schnitzer. Salzarm heißt ja nicht salzlos.


----------



## murmel04 (4. April 2012)

die tante bei uns wollte wirklich salzlos!!!!

also auch nix auf´s frühstücksei, tomate oder so:kotz:
auch schinken sei nicht so gut, ist auch viel salz drin. lauter solche sprüche halt..

und ach min. 3 liter am tag trinken, kam mir vor wie ein schwam

würzen könnte man ja mit zwiebeln und knobi....


----------



## scylla (4. April 2012)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, ist die Erklärung mit dem Salz folgende:
> Salz bindet Wasser im Körper, das der Körper aber gerade für die Temparaturregelung zum Schwitzen braucht. Also im Prinzip verhindert man mit salziger Nahrung die optimale Temperaturregelung.
> Erklärt wurde das anhand eines Beispiels von einem Marathonlauf im Death Valley von Dr. Schnitzer. Salzarm heißt ja nicht salzlos.



Das könnte man vielleicht noch glauben, wenn man sich noch nicht mit dem (normalen) Salzgehalt des Körpers auseinandergesetzt hat. Der ist höher als man denkt . Damit der genannte Effekt auftritt müsste man sich direkt vor dem Training soviel Salz reinpfeifen, dass das Essen schon gar nicht mehr schmecken würde, da versalzen.
Wenn's um das Essen abends, also nach dem Training geht seh ich noch weniger Sinn in salzarmer oder salzloser Ernährung. Da muss man sich ja eigentlich eher die verlorengegangenen Salze wieder zuführen. Merkt man ganz gut, wenn man sich mal nach einer anstrengenden Ausfahrt über die Haut leckt, wie viel man da verloren hat.

Krämpfe können übrigens nicht nur von Magnesiummangel (wie oft angenommen) kommen, sondern auch von einem Mangel an anderen "Salzen" 

Ich mag mein Essen übrigens gern gut gesalzen, und schwitze trotzdem sofort wie ein Schwein, wenn's mal zur Sache geht. Geschadet haben kann's mir also noch nicht 

PS: was meinte die Fitnessstudio-Tante eigentlich zu isotonischen Getränken?


----------



## BineMX (4. April 2012)

Weil ich hier grad was von Kohlenhydratlos lese:
"Kohlenhydratlos" und Logi/LowCarb sind schon zwei unterschiedliche Dinge  
Bei einer Ernährung von unter 20gr KH Zufuhr täglich befindet man sich in der sogenannten Ketose. Wie lange das durchzuhalten ist keine Ahnung 

Allein in der Milch/Milchprodukte und im Obst sind ja genügend Kohlenhydrate. 100-120gr. KH kommen bei mir da täglich locker zusammen.  ohne Hungern 

Nicht jede Ernährung paßt zu jedem, aber wenn man auf die Signale seines Körpers hört und reagiert dann wird sich schon die persönliche Wohlfühlernährung finden 
In diesem Sinne: Prost Mahlzeit   ich mach mir jetzt mein 
lecker Joghurt mit frischem Apfel, Erdbeeren und Nüssen obendrauf. Unsere 2 Lageristen z.B. schütteln sich jedes Mal wenn sie das sehen und mein Chef sagt: mmmmhh des mechat er jetz a! 
Wär ja schlimm wennn wir alles des gleiche futtern würden


----------



## Pfadfinderin (4. April 2012)

Du, ich kann mich mit der Begründung täuschen. Fakt ist jedoch, dass durch zuviel Salz gewisse Zivilisationskrankheiten unterstützt werden.
Ich kann mich noch erinnern, dass bei diesem Läufer im Death Valley der Punkt war, wenn er mehr Salz im Vorfeld zu sich genommen hätte, niemals den Wasserbedarf hätte decken können, den er bei dem Rennen gebraucht hat. Ich muss mal meinen Mann fragen, in welchem Buch das stand, der kann sich da sicher noch genau dran erinnern. Vielleicht finde ich einen Link oder so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (4. April 2012)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Du, ich kann mich mit der Begründung täuschen. Fakt ist jedoch, dass durch zuviel Salz gewisse Zivilisationskrankheiten unterstützt werden.
> Ich kann mich noch erinnern, dass bei diesem Läufer im Death Valley der Punkt war, wenn er mehr Salz im Vorfeld zu sich genommen hätte, niemals den Wasserbedarf hätte decken können, den er bei dem Rennen gebraucht hat. Ich muss mal meinen Mann fragen, in welchem Buch das stand, der kann sich da sicher noch genau dran erinnern. Vielleicht finde ich einen Link oder so.



ja, bei bluthochdruck z.b. sicher richtig. 
ebenso will ich nicht ausschließen, dass es bei extrembedingungen wie einem marathon (?) in der wüste ein thema sein kann.

allerdings sollte sowas für einen normalen gesunden mitteleuropäer, der bei durchschnittlichen 15° und ausreichend trinkwasserversorgung ein kleines ründchen mit dem rad durch den wald dreht kein grund zur sorge und daher auch kein grund für salzverzicht sein. das ist ungefähr dasselbe wie der vitamin-c hype den es mal gab (ist der eigentlich schon vorbei?)... da kann man ja auch nicht sagen, dass die weltumsegler früher reihenweise an skorbut gestorben sind und das als begründung hernehmen, in jedes lebensmittel tonnenweise künstliches vitamin c beizumischen. mittlerweile weiß man, dass das zu viel an vitamin bestenfalls nutzlos ist, und schlechtestenfalls die aufnahme anderer wichtiger stoffe unterbindet. unter normalbedingungen (also eben ohne krankheiten oder äußerliche extreme) kann man sich mit verzicht oftmals mehr schaden, als man sich nutzt. selbiges gilt (wie im beispiel mit dem vitamin c, und eben auch bei salz, wie du schon ganz richtig sagst) für übermäßige zufuhr.
meistens ist ganz normal (und ohne übertreibungen in jede richtung) essen, und dabei auf die bedürfnisse des körpers hören, die beste methode


----------



## __Biker__ (4. April 2012)

Chrige schrieb:


> Prinzipiell gilt die Regel: Energieaufnahme (in Form von Lebensmitteln) - Energieverbrauch = Gewichtszu- oder Abnahme.


 
Punkt. Und damit kann das Thema eigentlich geschlossen werden.

Alles andere auf physiologischer Stoffwechsel-Linie ist vollkommener Humbug. Und wenn man trotzdem auf Diäten schwört, ist die die Beste, welche am längsten motiviert. 

Z.B. dieser Metabolic Balance-Quatsch (beinahe identisch mit LOGI): es ist nachgewiesen, dass viele Leute nach 12 Monaten eine respektable Gewichtsabnahme mit MB aufweisen. Klar, diese Diät, wie alle anderen, propagiert die Aufnahme von weniger Kalorien. Ob jetzt durch weniger KH oder weniger Fett ist allerdings vollkommen egal. Die Motivationsleistung der jeweiligen Diät ist das Erfolgsgeheimnis. Bei Metabolic Balance wird der Hokuspokus durch einen sauteuren Blut-Test betrieben (rund 300 ,-). Heraus kommt natürlich irgend ein individueller, esotherischer Schwachsinn, nach dem Motto: Frau X darf bitte Fisch essen, aber nur Victoria-Barsch und bloss keinen Dorsch. Ansonsten streikt der ganz persönliche Stoffwechsel und Frau X wird mit Dorsch weiter fett bleiben. Jedes Tupper-Ware-Weibchen fühlt sich von dieser vollkommen individuellen Ansprache absolut verstanden und angesprochen. Also schon mal Motivations-Faktor Nr. 1. Und zu guter Letzt hat sie ja auch ordentliche Kohle investiert und damit haben wir den Faktor Nr 2, der am Ende die Leute mindestens 12 Monate mit mehrmaligen Blutabnahmen durchalten lässt. Vergleichbar ist diese Methode übrigens mit den Hobby-Rennfahrer-Knallern, die sich mindestens 3 Mal im Jahr einer Leistungsdiagnostik mit Blutabnahme unterziehen und damit schon automatisch auf gleicher Augenhöhe wie Lance liegen. Fakt ist allerdings: es motiviert.

Wie nimmt man weniger Kalorien auf, als man verbraucht, ist nicht die Frage. Die Frage ist, wie verbraucht man mehr Kalorien als üblich? Ganz einfach: durch sehr viel Sport. Und wie hält man durch? Mit sehr viel Motivation. Und wie bekommt man die? Durch den zu einem selbst passenden Sport.

Hat man den passenden Sport gefunden und betreibt ihn regelmäßig, kann man alles Essen was man will. Dem ganz individuellen Stoffwechsel, ob esotherisch, oder pragmatisch angehaucht, ist es egal, ob die Kalorien über Chi Chi oder Pommes eingeworfen werden. Hauptsache, dass Feuer für die nächste harte Sporteinheit wird am Laufen gehalten.

Umkehrschluss: wer nicht regelmäßig Sport treibt - und damit meine ich durchaus mindestens 3 Mal die Woche lange Ausdauer-Einheiten - muss sich mit Diäten quälen und weniger Kalorien zu sich nehmen. Auf diesen traurigen Lebens-Weg würde ich mich persönlich lieber nicht begeben.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (4. April 2012)

Übrigens kenne ich einen Fall, die sich mit dem gänzlichen Verzicht auf Zucker gravierende gesundheitliche Probleme bekommen hat und das erst nach Jahren normaler Ernährung wieder in den Griff gekriegt hat. Ich denke, alle Extreme sind schlecht, somit stehe ich persönlich auch den Low-Carb Geschichten kritisch gegenüber bzw. der übermäßigen Eiweiß-Genuß, vor allem in denaturierter Form von irgendwelchen Shakes. Da schüttelt´s mich gleich selber


----------



## __Biker__ (4. April 2012)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Übrigens kenne ich einen Fall, die sich mit dem gänzlichen Verzicht auf Zucker gravierende gesundheitliche Probleme bekommen hat ...


 
Sorry - nichts gegen dich, aber das ist vollkommener Schwachsinn...


----------



## Pfadfinderin (4. April 2012)

Du musst´s ja wissen.


----------



## scylla (4. April 2012)

zucker in form von allem, was nicht stärke ist? 
oder zucker in form von allen kohlenhydraten egal in welcher "verkettung"?


----------



## __Biker__ (4. April 2012)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Du musst´s ja wissen.


 
Mal ehrlich: hier wird den ganzen Thread lang über Stoffwechselprozesse diskutiert - warum auch immer -  und dann kommt dein Einwurf. Das kannst du doch nicht ernst meinen. Mal zum nachdenken: ab wann in der Menschheitsgeschichte gab es eigentlich hergestelltes Salz und Zucker? Wofür ist Nahrungsaufnahme überhaupt gut?


----------



## scylla (4. April 2012)

__Biker__ schrieb:


> Wofür ist Nahrungsaufnahme überhaupt gut?



genau das kam mir auch gerade in den sinn:
mal was zum nachdenken, ganz unabhängig von lowcarb oder lowsalt oder sonstwas, eher zum thema energieaufnahme und diäten http://www.focus.de/wissen/wissensc...as-geheimnis-unseres-erfolges_aid_409610.html

hergestelltes salz oder zucker? selbst viecher lecken an natürlichen salzquellen, schlabbern bienen den honig weg, oder stehen auf süße früchte 
was brauchts da "hergestelltes" und was willst du damit sagen?


----------



## __Biker__ (4. April 2012)

scylla schrieb:


> .... brauchts da "hergestelltes" und was willst du damit sagen?


 
... eben. Es "braucht" keinen zusätzlichen Zucker oder auch Salz, um gesund zu bleiben. Es ist vollkommener Schwachsinn, anzunehmen, dass man bei Verzicht auf Zucker- oder Salz-Zufuhr krank wird. Und jetzt komm nicht mit Wortklaubereien. Mit Zucker oder Salz meine ich keine Zucker-Rüben oder Lecksteine. Auch die "braucht" es übrigens nicht. In unserer überzuckerten und übersalzten Lebensmittelwelt sowieso nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chayenne06 (4. April 2012)

hmmm.
also der TE geht es, wie die überschrift schon sagt, um logi bzw. low carb ernährung! ERNÄHRUNG, und keine diät. 
mein beispiel mit der bodybuilding diät, war als schlechtes beispiel von mir eingeworfen. nicht mehr oder weniger. dass da auf salz verzichtet wurde, hatte dementsprechend gründe- genauso wie die zufuhr von eiweiß shakes. wobei ich die nicht mal für schlecht halte. aber so hat jeder selbst seine meinung darüber! ich denke jeder muss selbst rausfinden was für ihn am besten ist, an ernährung, um in dem fall auch abzunehmen. für die einen bringt logi was, den anderen nicht. usw.!!!


----------



## sushirinha (6. April 2012)

Ich hatte auch mal Low-Carb bzw. Sis als Diät versucht. Gebracht hat es kaum was, da muss man wohl der Typ für sein, dass es funktioniert. Aber um ne Diät gehts hier ja auch nicht. 

Vor einigen Monaten hab ich dann eine Basenkur gemacht, allerdings nicht zum abnehmen. Da durfte ich unter anderem keine Nudeln, kein Brot, keinen Reis usw. essen. Kartoffeln dagegen schon.
Das hat mir erstaunlich gut getan, deswegen hab ich dann nach der Kur zwar wieder normal gegessen, aber eher weniger KH zu mir genommen. Nudeln und Reis gibts nu vielleicht noch ein mal die Woche, aber mein Brot zum Frühstück lass ich mir nicht nehmen. Gibt nur morgens weniger Brot, dafür immer Obst. Auf diese Weise bin ich (natürlich mit Sport) kontinuierlich am Abnehmen, ohne dass ich wirklich auf was verzichte. Ich greif in Zwischenzeit oft auch lieber zu ner Birne als zu Schoki...
Letztlich nehm ich aber doch nur weniger Kalorien zu mir als früher, weswegen ich eben abnehme... ein großer Berg Salat mit Magerquark macht genauso satt wie ne Portion Nudeln, aber hat wesentlich weniger Kalorien.
Und ich fühl mich hinterher fitter!
Wenn dann doch mal der kleine Hunger kommt, gibts bei mir nicht Süßigkeiten oder ne Butterbrezel, sondern Quark, Joghurt und/oder Obst, und 5 Mandeln oder Walnüsse (Nüsse = Fett = Kalorien, klar, aber besser als Kekse!).
Ich bin damit glücklich!


----------



## Pfadfinderin (6. April 2012)

War das ne Meyer-Kur?


----------



## sushirinha (6. April 2012)

Musste erstmal nachlesen, was die Mayer-Kur ist...
Das sieht ja total kompliziert aus... Irgendwelche Salze und Zeug...
"Besonderes" gabs bei mir Kräutertee, nach dem Aufstehen ein Glas lauwarmes Wasser (weiß grad nicht mehr genau wieso) und basisches Fußbad.
Ich hab sonst "einfach nur" nur basische Lebensmittel gegessen, nach einer Woche auch Lebensmittel die sauer sind aber basisch verstoffwechselt werden. Dann wieder relativ normal, aber das soll auch dauerhaft umstellen, dass man mehr basisch als sauer isst.


----------



## Warnschild (11. April 2012)

Hallo Greenhorn,

ich melde mich jetzt auch mal zu Wort, nachdem ich das Thema allerdings teils nur überflogen habe.

Dein anfänglicher Artikel lässt darauf schließen, dass du bisher offenbar einiges absolut richtig gemacht haben musst, sonst hättest du nicht über lange Zeit hinweg so konstant und stetig abgenommen. Offenbar hast du außerdem einen gesunden und vernünftigen Weg gewählt, sonst wäre es eher die jojo-hoch-runter-Variante gewesen.

Deshalb frage ich mich persönlich, warum du überhaupt radikal etwas ändern möchtest. Besteht die Motivation vor allem darin, dass du derzeit nicht weiter abnimmst?

Solche Plateaus sind nämlich normal und können ein paar Monate dauern. 

Ich persönlich würde die gesunde Ernährung weiter beibehalten, wie sie sich in der Vergangenheit ja offenbar als gut und auch angenehm für dich erwiesen hat.

Wenn die zusätzlichen Kraftübungen keine weitere Veränderung bringen, wäre auch an ein härteres Krafttraining und intensivere Ausdauereinheiten zu denken. Vielleicht braucht dein Körper einfach neue Reize?

Ich persönlich mache inzwischen ein Krafttraining mit vor allem freien Gewichten (dafür braucht man allerdings eine sehr gute Technik und darf vor allem am Anfang nichts überstürzen), das mir sehr gut tut und unglaublich Spaß macht.

Seit Ewigkeiten nehme ich nicht mehr ab (was allerdings bei mir von Anfang an eher Nebeneffekt als wirkliches Ziel war), habe aber meinen Körperfettanteil stetig gesenkt und den Muskelanteil erhöht. 

Auch das übrigens kann ein guter Grund für dein "Plateau" sein, denn Muskulatur wiegt mehr als Fett. Wenn du dann aber die Energiezufuhr weiter senkst, baust du eher Muskel ab bzw. bremst den Muskelaufbau und kannst so gar nicht weiter abnehmen, da der Körper einerseits auf Sparflamme geht und andererseits nicht die Muskulatur aufbauen kann, die wiederum mehr Energie verbrennen würde.

Darum ermutige ich dich dazu, weiter so gut zu essen wie du es so lange schon tust - deine Erfahrungen und Erfolge geben dir recht - und deinem Körper die Zeit zu geben, die er braucht. Lass dich nicht beirren!

Sinnvoll finde ich, die Steigerung der Leistungsfähigkeit als primäres Ziel vor die Gewichtsabnahme zu setzen, weil letztere eher zu wenig sinnvollen Panikreaktionen führt als zu vernünftigen, langfristig orientierten Maßnahmen.


----------



## Veloce (11. April 2012)

murmel04 schrieb:


> die tante bei uns wollte wirklich salzlos!!!!
> 
> also auch nix auf´s frühstücksei, tomate oder so:kotz:
> auch schinken sei nicht so gut, ist auch viel salz drin. lauter solche sprüche halt..
> ...



Ich lebe schon viele Jahre salzarm .
Anfangs dachte ich das geht gar nicht . Mittlerweile schmeckt mir die übliche   versalzene Kost überhaupt nicht mehr .
Mit meiner Zuckertoleranz ist es ähnlich . Lieber backe ich selbst als
mich mit übersüßtem Zeug und Auszugsmehl zu vergiften .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## antimon (12. April 2012)

Warum Atkins funktioniert: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2d_wxJageqw"]BBC Story about Low Carb Dieting - Part 1      - YouTube[/nomedia] 
Das ist interessant! und bestätigt was jeder Naturwissenschaftler weiss: Zum Abnehmen einfach mehr kalorien verbrauchen als man isst. Gesund kann LowCarb net sein... Einfach mal ankucken


----------



## crazyeddie (12. April 2012)

chayenne06 schrieb:


> was ich noch einwerfen wollte



da merkt man die ehemalige bodybuilderin *scnr*

ich versuche auch grade abends die kohlenhydratmenge stark zu verringern, um meinen körper mal dran zu erinnern dass man fett auch verstoffwechseln kann. ich habe aber vor allem meinen süßigkeitenkonsum tagsüber sehr stark eingeschränkt und abends völlig eingestellt, das macht wahrscheinlich mehr aus.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (13. April 2012)

antimon schrieb:


> Warum Atkins funktioniert: BBC Story about Low Carb Dieting - Part 1      - YouTube
> Das ist interessant! und bestätigt was jeder Naturwissenschaftler weiss: Zum Abnehmen einfach mehr kalorien verbrauchen als man isst. Gesund kann LowCarb net sein... Einfach mal ankucken



Vielleicht sollten sich manche hier mal den Ausgangspost nochmal durchlesen 

1. Ernähre ich mich nicht nach Atkins, sondern nur eine kohlenhydratarme Ernährung, bei der ich morgens normal mein Vollkornmüsli esse, mittags die KH reduziere und abends gar keine mehr esse!

2. Ist es keine Diät sondern eine Ernährungsumstellung, weil mein Hauptziel nicht ist soviel wie möglich in kürzester Zeit abzunehmen, sondern vor allem langfristig bei vllt 2 oder 3 kg im Monat weniger!


----------



## antimon (13. April 2012)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollten sich manche hier mal den Ausgangspost nochmal durchlesen
> 
> War nur als zusätzliche Info gedacht. Du kannst auch morgens einen Brathering mit Nüssen essen, Mittags ein paar Kohlenhydrate und abends Ne Schüssel Käsemakkaroni, solange Du im Monat 12 is 18000 kcal weniger isst als Du verbrennst nimmst Du 2 bis 3 Kilo ab. Ich fand an dem Film einfach interessant, dass alle spekulieren warum Atkins funktioniert, und am Schluss ist es wie immer einfach die Bilanz. Ich hab mich mit der Warrior-Diät beschäftigt, mit Atkins, mit medizinischer LowCarb die (laut Lehrmeinung von vor einigen Jahren die mittlerweile überholt ist) zur Cholesterinsenkung verschrieben wurde (und leider immer noch wird, da Mediziner sich nicht zwangsweise fortbilden müssen) usw. Das ganze nicht für mich glücklicherweise, ich lebe mit meinem Gewicht gut. Aber wegen des Umfelds und ein bisschen meines Jobs. Und zum Gewicht abnehmen sowie halten kann ich nur das Weighwatchers-Punktesystem empfehlen, das hilft garantiert. Und warum? Du willst abnehmen, also iss weniger als Du verbrauchst; Du willst Gewicht halten, na dann iss das was Du verbrauchst und nicht mehr. Und wenn Du Bock auf Nutella hast dann kannst eben weniger davon essen als wie vom Gurkensalat. Du hast aber Bock auf 10 Fertigpizzen? Kein Problem, dann mach ne MTB Tour die 150 km und 4000 hm hat. Basta. Wenn Dich sowas interessiert dann hol Dir mal Literatur von vor 20 Jahren, da gehen einem angesichts der Lehrmeinung damals die Augen über. Extrapoliert man das in die Zukunft kann man nur folgern, dass wir auch heute keine grosse Ahnung aber unheimlich viele Theorien, die sich gut verkaufen und ebenso viele frenetische Anhänger haben; von Sportwissenschaftlern, die genauestens Ihre Patienten im Auge haben und die entsprechende Analytik dazu mal abgesehen. Die haben für Ihre Kunden tatsächlich eine gute Vorstellung; die aber nicht zwingend für alle gilt. Ich glaube, wenn man sich nach einem Essen nicht wohlfühlt wars zuviel oder das falsche. Das gilt auch für ne Schweinshaxe, wenn ich danach nicht schlafen kann.  Oder für z.B. Maci, nach dem mir schlecht ist, aber interessanterweise die Übelkeit ohne Übergang von Hunger abgelöst wird.  Ich habs z.B. gut, ich bekomme (vor allem beim Radfahren, nach dem Klettern hab ich komischerweise immer Bock auf Bier  ) nach einiger Zeit immer kulinarische Zwangsvorstellungen; und ich versuche nach der Einheit was ähnliches zu essen was ich mir die ganze Zeit ausgemalt habe. Und das variiert von Salat mit Brot bis zu Schnitzel und Pizza; und mir ists egal ob das jetzt ne Feierabendrunde war oder ne Wochenendtour. Ich schau doch net auf die Uhr bevor ich den Kühlschrank aufmach...


----------



## __Stefan__ (21. April 2012)

Ich habe mich vor langer, sehr langer Zeit etwa 5 Jahre nach Logi ernährt. Ziemlich konsequent. Einstieg war durch ziemliches Übergewicht und mangelnde Bewegung bedingt. Wenn man konsequent ist, nimmt man damit relativ leicht ab. Auch meine "Verdauungsparameter" haben sehr positiv darauf angesprochen. Habe damals als Versuchskaninchen an der Uni Hohenheim teilgenommen, wo ich in die LOGI Gruppe eingeteilt wurde. 
Viele Menschen vewechseln LOGI und Atkins. LOGI ist schon ziemlich clever. Man wirft bestimmte kalorienreiche Nahrungsgruppen raus, muss sich aber sonst nicht beschränken. 

Nach all den Jahren ist es aber ziemlich langweilig und anstrengend geworden. Man lebt halt nicht isoliert. Mit genug Bewegung und gesundem Menschen-/Essverstand gehts auch ohne besondere "Lehrmeinung".

Ich glaube, es ist ziemlich egal, was wir essen, eher wie wir essen (innerhalb des gesunden Menschenverstands)

Sehe gerade erst, das ich hier im falschen Forum bin. Sorry. Zudem ist der Thread schon ziemlich abgerutscht, na ja, löschen will ich es jetzt auch nicht mehr.


----------

